

Warren Buffett Is A Punk - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/12/warren-buffett-is-a-punk/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
jrockway
The author of this article expects us to believe that he moved away from NYC
after 9/11 because Warren Buffet predicted that there would be a nuclear
attack on US soil in the next 50 years. He then explains this prediction as a
conspiracy theory to sell more insurance. The rest of the article continues
this way.

I'm not sure if this is satire or just a really bad article. Since it's on
TechCrunch, I'm guessing it's the second one. Flagged.

------
vorg
> My main point is: always look at agendas. Try to understand the real reasons
> behind someone’s “good reasons”.

I would think anyone's who worked in corporate IT for enough years has changed
from starry-eyed programmer to being suspicious of anything done and said.

Could be one reason why ageism is so rampant: the older ones who made it up
the ladder want young F.O.B. workers they can lead up the garden path and
eventually screw.

"Agility Consultants" seem to be the current IT version of Warren Buffett and
co.

------
rsanchez1
Wow, TechCrunch is attacking Buffett on his stance on taxes, and by extension
attacking one of the cornerstones of the Obama campaign, the Buffett Rule.

I guess everyone has a breaking point before realizing the policies of this
President and his rich friends are a disaster for the US. Obama believes in
capitalism alright, fake crony capitalism. Who needs a nuclear event when we
have a bunch like this in power?

